# Maca Root- Sex and Hair Growth 2010



## My Friend (Jul 14, 2010)

I've read over older threads concerning Maca Root and I wanted to know if anyone has experienced an increase in hair growth? 

Some people have gotten a boost in their sex drive, so I'm wondering if that is due to an increase in circulation which may lead to an increase in hair growth.

Please share any pros and cons you may have had/have with Maca


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2010)

i take maca... yes there is a HUGE boost in libido.  but it did zilch for my hair or my booty   but sex is great with it and it makes you happy and gives you energy


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

(subscribing and taking notes...)


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 15, 2010)

subscribing-what is Maca? Sounds like something a girl like me needs in her life!


----------



## B3e (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm planning on starting Maca Sept 1 to balance my hormones and potentially replace my BC, I'm on it for cramps and all the added baggage that comes with it just isn't for me. Plus...the lack of sex drive and disinterest in all things happy seems to be my reaction to BC (extra hormones). Balancing my own hormones while easing extreme pms symptoms will probably have little if any down sides and all the good that I had hoped BC would give. Don't get me wrong...going up 2 cup sizes was amazing!!!...but going down 3...not so much. I want my old body back...booty and all...and Maca, may provide that for me.

I think like BC, which also effects hormones, one can experience many changes among which may or may not be hair growth, increased breasts, increased booty. But it is a fertility herb so while the aforementioned things may not be effects, energy and boost in libido are definite effects. There are other benefits to Maca Root and I have included a link.

One can only hope for , , and a bigger ....but they may not be among your particular bodies reaction to the root. But at least you can look forward to  and 

Maca Root Benefits

HTH! I will chronicle my experience with 525mg of the root daily as soon as I begin taking it. I would like to have taken Biotin for 2 months before starting Maca so that I can distinguish between the two especially where hair growth is concerned.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm, the only thing maca gave me was more acne. I suppose it would have regulated itself after while but I didnt have the patience.


----------



## Sade' (Jul 15, 2010)

My tatas were very sore...so I stopped taking it.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 15, 2010)

all maca did was maca my tatas sore and improved my moods..nothing in the coloring dept yet. 

I am taking the now brand. the natrol brand did nothing..i want to try the navitas brand when i get some money.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 15, 2010)

I took the powder version of it before. It does work quickly for the hormones, but you will smell like this powder. Like my sweat and burps would smell just like this powder all day long. That was the only downside.


----------



## beana (Jul 15, 2010)

I take it and i like it. I usually have noticeable pms symptoms, but after 4 months of consistent use, i hardly get pms symptoms anymore. My periods can still be quite rocky but the pms symptoms have definitely improved. 

Not sure what effect its had on my body or hair growth but i will continue to take it as a supplement.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 15, 2010)

I take 1tsp daily for the past few weeks. I haven't noticed any adverse effects just yet. I may go ahead an increase my dosage though. I think I'm long over due.


----------



## My Friend (Jul 15, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> all maca did was maca my tatas sore and improved my moods..nothing in the coloring dept yet.
> 
> I am taking the now brand. the natrol brand did nothing..i want to try the navitas brand when i get some money.


 

How long have you been taking it?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

I was taking Maca but i honestly didn't not see anything significant in my mood changes... maybe it was because I was not taking it consistently ....

Oh well. I need something to change my mood and balance my hormones out. This just might be the thing! Especially during my period.. SHEESH! You wanna see a crazy woman?


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been taking Maca on and off for the past two months and I feel great. I was taken the Kallaq brand that I brought from Shamans Market, after doing research and speaking to the folks at Whole foods , I decided to take NOW brand because its a very potent one (6:1 ratio). I cannot see any difference yet, but I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

subbing..


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 15, 2010)

i didn't know this could be used for hair growth. i bought this herb to help with fertility but i haven't been consistent with taking it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 15, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> i didn't know this could be used for hair growth. i bought this herb to help with fertility but i haven't been consistent with taking it.


She's asking if anyone uses it for hair growth. I don't think (noticed) hair growth is a factor while taking maca.


----------



## indarican (Jul 15, 2010)

Maca actualy added about 2inches to my booty, i didnt notice any of the libido side effects but then again i wasnt paying attention. But I did have loads of energy. As for hair growth... nothing.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

indarican said:


> Maca actualy added about 2inches to my booty, i didnt notice any of the libido side effects but then again i wasnt paying attention. But I did have loads of energy. As for hair growth... nothing.


 
Did the maca really add 2 inches to your bottom line or are you doing exercises to increase too? Just wondering because I notice your siggy and didn't know that you can add or subtract from just one part of your body. I've been exercising to keep what I have up. 

(waiting to take notes.)


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought some maca root right after I had my daughter last year in the powder form. I had taken it for six months before I got preggo again. Lol. I'm not sure if it enhanced my sex drive, but I think it made me more fertile. FYI: I am preggo now (due date:sept 24). It did however, enhance my curves, both butt and waist. I was slimming up and my stomach was becoming flatter and my butt was more shapely and rounder. I am still maintaing the curves I gained from my booty. I felt sexier because I had a sexier body and my DH loved it! I was not aware of the hair growth aspect of it, but I plan on using it again after the baby. I will probably do a thread on it towards the end of the year. It definately worth the try, especially if you find a cheap price for it. I think I paid $7.99 for a quart of the Maca root powder. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## kmn1980 (Jul 15, 2010)

My Friend said:


> I've read over older threads concerning Maca Root and I wanted to know if anyone has experienced an increase in hair growth?
> 
> Some people have gotten a boost in their sex drive, so I'm wondering if that is due to an increase in circulation which may lead to an increase in hair growth.
> 
> Please share any pros and cons you may have had/have with Maca



It's a hormone regulator. I suppose that if you have hair issues that are related to hormonal issues (ie. DHT), it may help.

ETA: I use Peruvian Naturals 2,400mg/day


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 15, 2010)

^Yes, it does make women more fertile and cancels out birth control too!


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 15, 2010)

My Friend said:


> How long have you been taking it?


 
3 weeks...but i read that it takes 3 months to get the full benefits..i take two of the now brand gelatinized version...i just don't want my face to break out.

on bhm those women are talking results in a couple of days to a couple of weeks. nothing ever works for me that fast.

For those taking the powder brand...what are you mixing it with...I am burnt out with the soy milk and hemp milk..almond milk make my lips swell up bigger than angelina jolies..so do tell..


----------



## NJoy (Jul 15, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> I bought some maca root right after I had my daughter last year in the powder form. I had taken it for six months before I got preggo again. Lol. I'm not sure if it enhanced my sex drive, but I think it made me more fertile. FYI: I am preggo now (due date:sept 24). *It did however, enhance my curves, both butt and waist. I was slimming up and my stomach was becoming flatter and my butt was more shapely and rounder.* I am still maintaing the curves I gained from my booty. I felt sexier because I had a sexier body and my DH loved it! I was not aware of the hair growth aspect of it, but I plan on using it again after the baby. I will probably do a thread on it towards the end of the year. It definately worth the try, especially if you find a cheap price for it. I think I paid $7.99 for a quart of the Maca root powder. Hope this helps and good luck!


 
Mmmm hmmm. There's your reason you're preggo again.  Congrats, girlie! Wishing you a health and safe pregnancy.


----------



## Emoniegirl03 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been on maca for three weeks now. I got the sex crave, then sore boobies, now clamness, i am weight on the bigger booty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  Yeah, I took Maca Root to Balance out My Hormones and to help combat Peri-menopausal symptoms.  I really liked it.  Libido Enhancer and All

I stopped taking it though and had to get on a more structured regimen.

Good Product.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> ^Yes, it does make women more fertile and cancels out birth control too!



it doesnt cancel out birth control.  before taking it i consulted my dr (who ok'd it). i was on it and birth control and having unprotected sex with my fiancé and no babies popped out here


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> it doesnt cancel out birth control.  before taking it i consulted my dr (who ok'd it). i was on it and birth control and having unprotected sex with my fiancé and no babies popped out here


Good to know!

 I've read from so many others that they get preggy ASAP from taking maca. I guess I just assumed that it may increase fertility.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 17, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> I bought some maca root right after I had my daughter last year in the powder form. I had taken it for six months before I got preggo again. Lol. I'm not sure if it enhanced my sex drive, but I think it made me more fertile. FYI: I am preggo now (due date:sept 24). *It did however, enhance my curves, both butt and waist. I was slimming up and my stomach was becoming flatter and my butt was more shapely and rounder.* I am still maintaing the curves I gained from my booty. I felt sexier because I had a sexier body and my DH loved it! I was not aware of the hair growth aspect of it, but I plan on using it again after the baby. I will probably do a thread on it towards the end of the year. It definately worth the try, especially if you find a cheap price for it. I think I paid $7.99 for a quart of the Maca root powder. Hope this helps and good luck!



I think I'd have better results if I was doing some booty workouts (sigh) I need to quit playing already!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I've read from so many others that they get preggy ASAP from taking maca. I guess I just assumed that it may increase fertility.



it is true that it increases fertility but that's for those not on the pill. 

so no worries.  you are safe


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

My friend whose 5 months pregnant eats Maca...and her hair is delish and thick...and I know it not all pregnancy. I hope to try it soon....


----------



## My Friend (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you guys just add Maca to your smoothies or yoghurt?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 17, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Do you guys just add Maca to your smoothies or yoghurt?



I add it to my greek yogurt, cereal/oatmeal (it's just aiight), but mostly to my green juices daily.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Do you guys just add Maca to your smoothies or yoghurt?



i took the pills...  3 in the morning and 3 early evening (not too late or you wont be able to go nite nite).

if you mix it with royal jelly you can reduce possible acne.  it does wonders for your skin, is an additional boost for mood and energy, and some people also got a boost in their booties and tatas.

i've been both for a yr now.  i did gain an inch in my boobs and 2 in my booty while not gaining anything in my waist which is unusual for me as my waist is the 1st place i gain.  but i was also doing butt work outs.  however i have stopped working out (cause i'm a lazy cow at times lol) and the 2 inches have remained.  

but the 2 inches are not noticeable and being on it for so long you would think i would gain more.  but  some girls notice a HUGE difference.  but they also took way more maca and rj than i did.  i liked it for my mood


----------



## My Friend (Jul 17, 2010)

Mz. Do you have to make sure you get enough iodine in your diet?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

uuuhh... like salt???

i dunno... i never worried about it and my doctor never said anything.  she did say drink lots of water.  

why do you ask?  have your heard or read something stating you should?


----------



## KSand (Jul 17, 2010)

I think the lack of salt is related to goiters. I was researching maca root and one of the possible side effects is goiters if you do not have enough salt in your diet.

It shouldn't be too much of a problem because most Americans consume way more than 2,400mg salt daily.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

KSand said:


> I think the lack of salt is related to goiters. I was researching maca root and one of the possible side effects is goiters if you do not have enough salt in your diet.
> 
> It shouldn't be too much of a problem because most Americans consume way more than 2,400mg salt daily.


 thank you... that explains the concern and also explains why i didnt have an issue.  i dont cook with lots of salt but i eat out a lot so that's where all my salt and bad stuff that turns to fat rolls comes from lol if i cooked all my meals i'd be much thinner and healthier


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 18, 2010)

Naturefreegirl said:


> I have been taking Maca on and off for the past two months and I feel great. I was taken the Kallaq brand that I brought from Shamans Market, after doing research and speaking to the folks at Whole foods , I decided to take NOW brand because its a very potent one (6:1 ratio). I cannot see any difference yet, but I will keep you guys updated.


 

this is the one i am taking...


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 18, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> I bought some maca root right after I had my daughter last year in the powder form. I had taken it for six months before I got preggo again. Lol. I'm not sure if it enhanced my sex drive, but I think it made me more fertile. FYI: I am preggo now (due date:sept 24). It did however, enhance my curves, both butt and waist. I was slimming up and my stomach was becoming flatter and my butt was more shapely and rounder. I am still maintaing the curves I gained from my booty. I felt sexier because I had a sexier body and my DH loved it! I was not aware of the hair growth aspect of it, but I plan on using it again after the baby. I will probably do a thread on it towards the end of the year. It definately worth the try, especially if you find a cheap price for it. I think I paid $7.99 for a quart of the Maca root powder. Hope this helps and good luck!


 

which brand did you take..?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 18, 2010)

KSand said:


> I think the lack of salt is related to goiters. I was researching maca root and one of the possible side effects is goiters if you do not have enough salt in your diet.
> 
> It shouldn't be too much of a problem because most Americans consume way more than 2,400mg salt daily.


 

I too found this when researching Maca. The pics of women with goiters had me VERY concerned.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

well i finally looked up goiters....  yup, that's gross.  but like i said.  i've been on it for a full year now and dont have an issue.  i was even on it when i was on a diet and eating 100x healthier and didnt develop an issue.  i think as long as you have a normal diet and arent vegan or something you should be fine.  theres a whole body forum of chicks who take it and none of them have had issues either.  but if you are still concerned.  consult your doctor and find out what measures you should take to avoid it


----------



## My Friend (Jul 18, 2010)

Does it increase libido and fertility because it increases blood circulation to the sex/reproductive organs?


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 18, 2010)

^^I am still waiting for that...but it has improved my moods. I notice a difference when i don't take it..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Does it increase libido and fertility because it increases blood circulation to the sex/reproductive organs?




no it effects the hormone levels your body produces...

its a nice feeling   there may be an increase in um *TMI ALERT* wetness at odd moments.  and increase in libido at odd moments too lol

i remember one time being in the most boring meeting at work when i got this hot flash and OMG...  it was hard to sit still and listen to what was going on  wooh chile!!! i hope you have a man!  you'll be in a good mood all the time and a freak lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> ^^I am still waiting for that...but it has improved my moods. I notice a difference when i don't take it..



how long have you been on it and how much are you taking?  my mood was noticeably better after about a week and the feelings came up a few days after that lol


----------



## My Friend (Jul 18, 2010)

Girl you got me scared 

I may have to try Maca for the hair growth benefits


----------



## sithembile (Jul 18, 2010)

Very interesting! Does it regulate periods, my cycle is so irregular and we want to start trying for a baby.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> how long have you been on it and how much are you taking? my mood was noticeably better after about a week and the feelings came up a few days after that lol


 

3 weeks i take the now brand gelatinized with the 6:1 ratio. i am not moody nor getting any hot flashes..but i want the other thang...

I am thinking about switching to the navitas brand..my b-day is this week so i will treat myself to that..

which brand are you taking..to recieve these results/


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 18, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Very interesting! Does it regulate periods, my cycle is so irregular and we want to start trying for a baby.




If I were you, I would. I've been off my BC for almost 2 months now..and my periods are starting to get regular..and shorter and lighter. Good luck and happy baby making


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i remember one time being in the most boring meeting at work when i got this hot flash and OMG...  it was hard to sit still and listen to what was going on  wooh chile!!! i hope you have a man!  you'll be in a good mood all the time and a freak lol



LMAO. I can't wait till this Maca wave of love starts, grown women attacking men they see on the streets in fits of maca-desire 

Actually I'm thinking on going on it too, I may not have a man but ain't nothing wrong with some good feelings


----------



## jem_mcmillan (Jul 18, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> 3 weeks...but i read that it takes 3 months to get the full benefits..i take two of the now brand gelatinized version...i just don't want my face to break out.
> 
> on bhm those women are talking results in a couple of days to a couple of weeks. nothing ever works for me that fast.
> 
> For those taking the powder brand...what are you mixing it with...I am burnt out with the soy milk and hemp milk..almond milk make my lips swell up bigger than angelina jolies..so do tell..



I mix mine with unsweetened apple juice,along with spirulina and chorella.  I barely taste any of those.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Mmmm hmmm. There's your reason you're preggo again.  Congrats, girlie! Wishing you a health and safe pregnancy.


 

Thank you very much. Almost done. Only 8 more weeks to go!


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 18, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> which brand did you take..?


 

I had taken organic peruvian maca root in powder form.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> 3 weeks i take the now brand gelatinized with the 6:1 ratio. i am not moody nor getting any hot flashes..but i want the other thang...
> 
> I am thinking about switching to the navitas brand..my b-day is this week so i will treat myself to that..
> 
> which brand are you taking..to recieve these results/



its called herbs america maca magic 500mg capsules.  3 in the am 3 in the pm
here's a link

i do not recommend the liquid.  it tastes like bad prunes and you have to take A LOT.  i've never tried the powder, i rather stick with the pills.  

its nice 


and to the one who asked about regulating periods.  i've heard several women say it does.  i naturally have an irregular period but because i'm on birth control i dont know if it would have regulated mine.  however it did lessen cramps and made it lighter so that is a plus


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> LMAO. I can't wait till this Maca wave of love starts, grown women attacking men they see on the streets in fits of maca-desire
> 
> Actually I'm thinking on going on it too, I may not have a man but ain't nothing wrong with some good feelings



girl!!!! i'm telling you! it was a hot mess sometimes cause i was so distracted  i was finding men attractive that wasnt even my damn type!

but after a while you get control of your self again.  but the feelings stick around...  THE WHOLE TIME!!! i guess it just becomes normal eventually lol i dont know how else to explain it.  

but put it this way...  no matter what kind of day i had, what happened or anything, when my man was like "hey"  i was like "dude, lets go" lol i was never not in the mood or too irritated lol


----------



## Marhia (Jul 18, 2010)

I been talking maca for awhile. It does get the juices flowing down there as well as gives me tons of energy. It added to my butt growth as well.


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> its called herbs america maca magic 500mg capsules. 3 in the am 3 in the pm
> here's a link
> 
> i do not recommend the liquid. it tastes like bad prunes and you have to take A LOT. i've never tried the powder, i rather stick with the pills.
> ...


 
i heard about the liquid..i would not take that at all..
i refuse to eat or drink anything nasty or tasteless..

Please tell me your skin didn't break out?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

fatimablush said:


> i heard about the liquid..i would not take that at all..
> i refuse to eat or drink anything nasty or tasteless..
> 
> Please tell me your skin didn't break out?




i did not break out... in fact my skin became awesome but i dont know what to contribute that too.  i heard royal jelly improves your skin and i was taking that.  but at the same time i started to use shea butter whipped with evco as my sole facial moisturizer so it could have been that.  i really cant say. 

but in addition to that i've never really had skin issues (except for large amounts of biotin lol)

oh yeah, i also want to add that all the chicks who i knew (online) who got break outs from it was taking A LOT of maca.  like 4 500mg pills 3x a day and more.  soooooo....


----------



## Marhia (Jul 18, 2010)

I was taking 6 500 mg pills a day but i didn't break out, I also drink a lot of water. I now take the powder form now though


----------



## SOserious (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting stuff. I do need to get a better mood...im too pessimistic hopefully it doesnt turn ppl in sex zombies..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2010)

ooh yeah!!!!  there is a bad side effect that some people get!!!!!  i got this bad side effect too the 1st week i was on maca but then it went away.



you may get gassy....  and it smells BAD!!!! lol but once you get through that (if it even happens to you) you're golden lol


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 19, 2010)

bumping..........................


----------



## Marhia (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 20, 2010)

_Im not noticing any sex mood effects as I am most always in the mood with no action (sorry tmi) but my breasts are extremely sore and feel fuller....as far as the hair growth.... not sure on that either. I am also taking flax seed oil and was on fennel seed but i ran out of that._


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi ladies I'm new to the forum and I've been reading through this thread for a month now and finally decided to try Maca last week. My question is, is anyone else expriencing content bowel movement?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 26, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to the forum and I've been reading through this thread for a month now and finally decided to try Maca last week. My question is, is anyone else expriencing content bowel movement?


Welcome to LHCF! 

What do you mean by content? TMI but I go about 3-4x a day.  But, that's cause I drink alot of water, relatively no meat, and eat lots of fruits/veggies.


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Welcome to LHCF!
> 
> What do you mean by content? TMI but I go about 3-4x a day.  But, that's cause I drink alot of water, relatively no meat, and eat lots of fruits/veggies.


 


Thank you!!!! sorry I'm at work and sneaking on I meant constant bowel movement .... This stuff makes me go lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been taking maca for about 3 months at least. Maybe longer, I can't remember. But it has not affected my hair at all.


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I've been taking maca for about 3 months at least. Maybe longer, I can't remember. But it has not affected my hair at all.


 
Oh it's suppose to affect your hair also? I'm taking it for BBP (Big Booty Purposes) ... I had a nice one but I lost weight for a wedding I'm in next month and It's gone


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know if it's supposed to affect your hair lol but wasn't that the original question?


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I don't know if it's supposed to affect your hair lol but wasn't that the original question?


 

Oh I just read the original question lol sorry... anywho have you noticed any other changes in the 3 months you have been using it?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 26, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Oh it's suppose to affect your hair also? I'm taking it for BBP (Big Booty Purposes) ... I had a nice one but I lost weight for a wedding I'm in next month and It's gone


I've never had a booty - and I think this is helping . I did a double take this weekend when I was in my room walking around in my booty shorts  I was like, "Oh ish.."

I've been lazy, so I need to get back in the gym. I've never done the booty exercises. So, I think that would really help me out too.


----------



## indarican (Jul 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Did the maca really add 2 inches to your bottom line or are you doing exercises to increase too? Just wondering because I notice your siggy and didn't know that you can add or subtract from just one part of your body. I've been exercising to keep what I have up.
> 
> (waiting to take notes.)


 
no excersiseerplexed the only thing that i added to my lifestyle was the maca.


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I've never had a booty - and I think this is helping . I did a double take this weekend when I was in my room walking around in my booty shorts  I was like, "Oh ish.."
> 
> I've been lazy, so I need to get back in the gym. I've never done the booty exercises. So, I think that would really help me out too.


 
congrats on your progress......I've always had one and loved it  but it's gone I mean really gone it's depressing.. whenever I lose weight my butt is the first to go.....BUT I will continue to take Maca and do the booty exercises and hope for the best lol..


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

BKfinest said:


> Oh I just read the original question lol sorry... anywho have you noticed any other changes in the 3 months you have been using it?



Yeah when I was taking 4 capsules a day my butt got a bit bigger, my hips got a little wider, and my waist was a bit more pronounced. Most likely because I already have a hormone imbalance so I didn't have to workout other than my normal cardio....but I was also taking Flaxseed oil so idk what came from what.  I also don't know if my libido increased because of the maca or because I was working out alot. Now I'm not working out or taking as much maca so aint nothin happenin lol I take too many pills daily so I had to decrease the maca to 2. When I finish this bottle, I won't be repurchasing and I'll stick to the flaxseed oil because it has more health benefits.


----------



## B3e (Jul 26, 2010)

So...I wanted to start maca in september, but I couldn't wait. I switched BC and my hormones were going crazy (had to set aside biotin too, waiting a week to stabilize before starting back up).

All I can say is...woa! I started Saturday along with Fenugreek, I'm taking both of them twice a day (morning and night). My lady lumps are quite full they aren't sore but they are heavy. I can't wait for them to get back to my post BC self or even better 

No sudden big booty, but I'm really hoping for something soon lol.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 26, 2010)

You all have me laughing up in here. My sex drive does need to be boosted into full gear. I already have a bit butt, but a little more wouldn't hurt. I just wish it helped with hair growth, But it seems like it doesn't. I am considering this just for my libido and anything extra would be a bonus.


----------



## Marhia (Jul 26, 2010)

Still on my maca tip and it has my pretty (my nether regions) going bonkers and flowing like a river lol. My butt has def grown but now my hips are starting to spread all snap now lol. I do workout and do butt workouts as well. And I just got an elliptical so I will be getting up on that as well.


----------



## Latomian (Jul 26, 2010)

I really need something to balance out my hormones since I'm refusing to go back on BC's. And it wouldn't hurt to have more booty, but I'm a 34DD and I'm not sure I can handle more on top, lol. As for libido, I'm single and it's already in high gear. All the time (sry, tmi). But...that booty...I mean, _hormone regulating_...function has me really interested.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 26, 2010)

Latomian said:


> I really need something to balance out my hormones since I'm refusing to go back on BC's.* And it wouldn't hurt to have more booty, but I'm a 34DD and I'm not sure I can handle more on top, lol. *As for libido, I'm single and it's already in high gear. All the time (sry, tmi). But...that booty...I mean, _hormone regulating_...function has me really interested.


  I'd take your 34DD anyday. I'm a 38DDD/F and the maca hasn't increased my boobies at all. My butt is trying to do a lil sumthing though


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I'd take your 34DD anyday. I'm a *38DDD/F* and the maca hasn't increased my boobies at all. My butt is trying to do a lil sumthing though


 

 whoa!!! I wouldn't want that much uptop. I imagine that would be hard to fit into certain tops and bras can get expensive. I am too cheap for that. Even though I would love to be a D,


----------



## Marhia (Jul 26, 2010)

yall gots some weapons lol


----------



## B3e (Jul 27, 2010)

Latomian said:


> I really need something to balance out my hormones since I'm refusing to go back on BC's. And it wouldn't hurt to have more booty, but I'm a 34DD and I'm not sure I can handle more on top, lol. As for libido, I'm single and it's already in high gear. All the time (sry, tmi). But...that booty...I mean, _hormone regulating_...function has me really interested.



I'm debating with the BC, i'm on it but i want off...now i'm using maca...I'm anywhere between a 30D(34B) and a 30G(34E) depending on how my pill feels, it's so frustrating, because all i need it to do is give me peace during that time of the month...the rest...BAGGAGE that i can't stand.

But I used to be a good balance in HS, maybe I can get back to that, maybe a little more 30F(34D) would be perfect....I used to be a 30E(34C). I don't think my frame would look right any bigger.....and i like to run.

I am checking my hormones though...i will know it is helping if I can go a whole week without a random mood swing, have my old bottomless pit for a stomach, have my freak back, and am back to my old stable weight. That  is all I need.

I'm keeping everything logged. will update weekly via blog.

ETA: bc took an inch of my trunk too......totally forgot until I started reminiscing. That's like going from a C to a B in booty talk *pouts* I'm not even looking for a bigger one, jus my old one, mabes half an inch more, I already used to look like a cartoon, not trying to make it worse. Lol


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 27, 2010)

I really want to try this stuff but .... I've never opened a pack of crayons and I would like to keep it that way. No coloring for me.


----------



## B3e (Jul 27, 2010)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I really want to try this stuff but .... I've never opened a pack of crayons and I would like to keep it that way. No coloring for me.



Totally understandable. I believe though you are very disciplined. While maca may increase libido, *it isn't going to make you do anything you wouldn't have done* (maybe some ladies will back me up...those with increased desire aren't acting on random emotions but experiencing a heightening in pre-existing emotions that you would have acted on one way or another)._ So maybe you can try some maca for a bit monitoring yourself carefully and maintaining the self control that makes you who you are_...you can think about coloring, but that doesn't mean you'll HAVE to color in real life all because of a food(which is all maca is). Mind over manner. I think you have that part down. 

Jus my 2cents...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 27, 2010)

yawanji said:


> Totally understandable. I believe though you are very disciplined. While maca may increase libido, *it isn't going to make you do anything you wouldn't have done* (maybe some ladies will back me up...those with increased desire aren't acting on random emotions but experiencing a heightening in pre-existing emotions that you would have acted on one way or another)._ So maybe you can try some maca for a bit monitoring yourself carefully and maintaining the self control that makes you who you are_...you can think about coloring, but that doesn't mean you'll HAVE to color in real life all because of a food(which is all maca is). Mind over manner. I think you have that part down.
> 
> Jus my 2cents...



LOL, ok. Cause all this talk to increased libido was starting to make me nervous  Thanks!


----------



## BKfinest (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies....
  I took my morning dose of Maca...now I want to start doing booty exercises ..but I was told that squats and lunges will only make my booty smaller but more toned...is this true? Does anyone have the perfect exercise that they are doing thats pumping them up?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 27, 2010)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> LOL, ok. Cause all this talk to increased libido was starting to make me nervous  Thanks!


 Out of sight, out of mind...I take it daily and I'm doing just fine (no sex for me either) you will be alright.



BKfinest said:


> Good Morning Ladies....
> I took my morning dose of Maca...now I want to start doing booty exercises ..but I was told that squats and lunges will only make my booty smaller but more toned...is this true? Does anyone have the perfect exercise that they are doing thats pumping them up?


Check this out: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=458794


----------



## janda (Jul 27, 2010)

Latomian said:


> I really need something to balance out my hormones since I'm refusing to go back on BC's. And it wouldn't hurt to have more booty, but I'm a 34DD and I'm not sure I can handle more on top, lol. As for libido, I'm single and it's already in high gear. All the time (sry, tmi). But...that booty...I mean, _hormone regulating_...function has me really interested.


 
I've read all the posts and may have to try this! I'm a 34 DD too and need some booty to "even things out" if you know what I mean. I tend to gain all my weight in my belly and chest which is not a good look. I've just started exercising but can use all the help I can get.

What brand is everyone using?


----------



## Marhia (Jul 27, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Out of sight, out of mind...I take it daily and I'm doing just fine (no sex for me either) you will be alright.
> 
> 
> Check this out: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=458794



I don't how I missed that whole thread smh lol


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 27, 2010)

janda said:


> What brand is everyone using?


 I'm using Navitas Naturals in powder form. http://www.navitasnaturals.com/products/maca/maca-gel.html



Marhia said:


> I don't how I missed that whole thread smh lol


tsk, tsk..shame on you  it's a great thread!


----------



## Marhia (Jul 27, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I'm using Navitas Naturals in powder form. http://www.navitasnaturals.com/products/maca/maca-gel.html
> 
> 
> tsk, tsk..shame on you  it's a great thread!



I know I know lol 

I'm using the same brand. Matter fact will be drinking some after I do some darn weighted squats lol


----------



## BKfinest (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies....any up dates on Maca? This is my second week and this morning my boobs are sore..I read on here someone boobs were sore while taking it so I guess something is working. I measured my butt on Tuesday at 42' maybe I will do it again next tuesday to see if it's growing.


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 26, 2010)

I gave in and just bought some. I've been lurking threads about maca and doing some research to make sure it is what I am looking for, i.e. some supplement that could help with my hormonal imbalance + decreasing libido + lack of energy + fibroids...yeah, my 26-year-old body has been making me feel quite old lately . I should get it by Friday and I will surely start on the spot.
What's a safe dosage to start with?


----------



## Kimdionneca (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone still taking this?...if so any updates?


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 8, 2011)

Stopped it after five months. I'm surprised I lasted that long!
In the beginning it was giving me hot flashes with a boost of energy. I then proceeded to lower the dosage from 1.5 tsp to 1 and I didn't feel the flashes anymore. 
I did not get the libido increase but my weight did go more towards my hips and some on my already big breasts, which I didn't need. 
I was also getting more acne, fatigue and mood springs (I almost felt like hurting my FI ) before menstruation. These three symptoms were something that I thought would be regulated by the maca, but it didn't happen. I did some research and found that some people were dealing with similar issues and they lowered their maca intake during the second half of their menstrual cycle. I did that, too, but it still wasn't enough to relieve my symptoms.

I tried to finish my first bag because I hate to waste my money but I knew I could not touch my second bag...which is still in its unopened Amazon box. If anybody who has had success with it wants it, PM me. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mscocopuff (Feb 8, 2011)

Good thread!  I am def going to invest in this asap!!  My libido has dwindled badly, so I have been looking for a pick me up.  Now, on the booty front, I am a little nervous because I have a donk and I don't want to walk around like a Budweiser horse.  LOL.  I could use a little up top so we will see how it works out.  Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you may get gassy....  and it smells BAD!!!! lol but once you get through that (if it even happens to you) you're golden lol



Bump.......a month and it isn't going away...

My hair seems to have grown but that could be the castor oil stretching my thin, fine hair.

As for libido, well, I'm more selective now. I mean I'm single and I have about three safe friends that I've 'known' for a few years. Now that I've started the maca root, I'll probably thin the fan club down to one. I guess I had a cold down and couldn't taste anything - if that makes sense. Now that my 'nose' is cleared up, I don't need to eat as much cause I can taste it and I'm satisfied.



This analogy is going bad very quickly. 

Basically, I'm saying that now that I can feel it and enjoy it, the two less qualified will have to wait awhile.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been taking it for like two months now, I took the powder, didn't measure anything just put it in the cap and took it straight up, I it use to that terrible taste, but now taking a vegan capsule of it from gnc. I notice my periods are lighter, waiting on full benefits of libido, I feel it changing very slowly. I didn't know it gave some acne


----------



## NJoy (Jun 17, 2013)

Maca causes me to gain weight that's a no-no for me. :nono;


----------

